
Show HN: React-Express-stripe – Accept Payments from Users with This Boilerplate - rwieruch
https://github.com/rwieruch/react-express-stripe
======
nailer
Neat. Author has written solid docs too: [https://www.robinwieruch.de/react-
express-stripe-payment/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/react-express-stripe-
payment/)

I'd maybe add Passport Local and RethinkDB as most apps have users, but this
still looks great.

